# Sinanju



## kraljevic (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, my friends in the martial arts,
I have one question, if anyone knows. My friend who training Jujutsu,told me abaot the martial art Sinanju-close combat system. He was in Croatia for a seminar that was held representative of the arts in Europe, I think it is called Goran.and he told him the skills to work under the auspices of the Takeda-Tanaka clan, Ishiro Tanaka Sensei and Takeda Sensei and they work in America, Los Angeles.
I see a clip it looks nice, looks like a combination of Aikido and Jujutsu-a.
Problem is , on the internet I could find nothing about that . 
Does anyone know anything about this skill, that I came to be informed?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 27, 2010)

Please don't post the same question in multiple forums. I already answered your question in the general forum. Sinanju is fake.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinanju_(martial_art)


----------



## kraljevic (Jul 27, 2010)

ok,thank you,I dont


----------



## Saitama Steve (Sep 9, 2010)

Memorable quotes from Chiun, grandmaster of Sinanju (Snicker)

"I called you a clumsy oaf. You drive like a monkey in heat."

"Chinese! *Korean* is the most perfect creature ever to sanctify the earth with the imprint of its foot."

"You move like a baboon... with two clubbed feet!"


----------



## Omar B (Sep 9, 2010)

Why does this thread seem to pop up every few months?  That many people ripping off Remo?


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2010)

Chiun. "You have come onto the care of Chiun, Master of Sinanju. Sinanju is a little fishing village in Korea where all the martial arts began. Kung Fu, Karate,Aikido, Ninjitsu these are all but shadows"


----------



## Omar B (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, it just occurred to me that this thread is in the Japanese MA section.  Shouldn't it be in the Korean MA section?  Or at least the Fantasy MA section.  Note to the mods, we need a section for Fantasy MA!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 10, 2010)

I've read about 100 of the books when I was a kid; so, to me, its a concept or ideal that is very real. But then again I like to yell "Cobra Kai" at tournaments. Embrace Sinanju.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Omar B (Sep 10, 2010)

Those books are awesome, and if there was a way I could learn that then I'm all for it.  The walking on water and bullet catching mostly.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Those books are awesome, and if there was a way I could learn that then I'm all for it. The walking on water and bullet catching mostly.


 

I've got all of them-literally. Been reading them since they came out. 

Walking on water is easy, and it's easier still to just not get shot at. 

I'm all about-and thankful for!-the 27 steps to female ecstasy, though.....:lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Walking on water is easy



We do it up here all the time.  We have car races on water too.  Our fishermen don't need boats, either.  Just walk right out on the lake, chop a hole, and drop their line in.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 10, 2010)

elder999 said:


> I've got all of them-literally. Been reading them since they came out.
> 
> Walking on water is easy, and it's easier still to just not get shot at.
> 
> I'm all about-and thankful for!-the 27 steps to female ecstasy, though.....:lol:


Mastered that, thank you....
Sean


----------



## Omar B (Sep 10, 2010)

elder999 said:


> I've got all of them-literally. Been reading them since they came out.
> 
> Walking on water is easy, and it's easier still to just not get shot at.
> 
> I'm all about-and thankful for!-the 27 steps to female ecstasy, though.....:lol:



Have you been reading The New Destroyer series?  Talk about getting back to kicking butt!


----------



## elder999 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Have you been reading The New Destroyer series? Talk about getting back to kicking butt!


 

Those are a current favorite of the _Society of African-American Nuclear *Engineer*_....:lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Have you been reading The New Destroyer series? Talk about getting back to kicking butt!


They are a bit too political, but I have been reading them. The Flag pole thing was a little much.
sean


----------



## billc (Oct 15, 2010)

It is time for a new Sinanju movie.  The original Remo Williams movie was bad, except for the two bullet dodging sequences.  If they ever do a real, big budget Remo Williams movie, I hope they use the same technique for doing the bullet dodging.  The way they did it in the matrix was fine for the matrix.  The way they should do it for a new Remo williams film should be exactly like the first movie.  The novels are great, although I haven't read one in about 20 years.  Have they held up?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 15, 2010)

billcihak said:


> It is time for a new Sinanju movie.  The original Remo Williams movie was bad, except for the two bullet dodging sequences.  If they ever do a real, big budget Remo Williams movie, I hope they use the same technique for doing the bullet dodging.  The way they did it in the matrix was fine for the matrix.  The way they should do it for a new Remo williams film should be exactly like the first movie.  The novels are great, although I haven't read one in about 20 years.  Have they held up?



Eh, I thought they got less fun as they got more outlandish, but I still read most of 'em back in the day.  Fun escapist stuff, and there wasn't much like it at the time.  I also thought the movie basically sucked, although there were a couple of great scenes in it.  I'd love to see a top-quality remake or entirely new Destroyer movie.  But like the repeated bad attempts to make a decent 'Hulk' movie, it just seems not to be possible.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys should really start checking out The New Destroyer series.  One of the original writers is back, he's got a new writing partner and it's full of funny and bad-*** like the old days.

BTW, have you guys seen the old Remo Williams TV movie that came after the theatrical film?  It was actually pretty fun.


----------

